# blister? on old c-section scar



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm wondering if this is a normal part of healing or something odd. I had a c-section almost four years ago. My incision has long since healed, of course, and left a lovely little scar but in the last week I noticed I have a pea-sized lump, blister?, over the end of the scar. Should I be concerned? Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

I have it too, sort of like they didn't fold the skin correctly?


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Hmmmm. . .has it always been there for you Jessica36? Mine just appeared about two weeks ago. First it was a bump and I thought maybe it had always been there and I didn't notice, but then it got bigger and now it's definately blister like. I'm wondering if it is an old stitch or something making it's way out.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

I had one one a nasty strecth mark on my hip. Wonder if they are the same.

The blister/bump thing took about three weeks to go away, but I can still see where it was. (2 or 3 months later)


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes actually it has. Could be that you are wearing something that is rubbing against it? I know when I was at the hospital for my 2nd CS I actually got blisters next to the tape!


----------



## KellyK (Jul 16, 2004)

I think its where the knot went if you got dissolvable stiches (bumps only not blisters). My Dr told me something about that when I was leaving the hospital.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

What about something simple like an ingrown hair?

My scar is only 11 weeks old, sigh, but I've already had my share of those around the scar, and I would imagine that a hair growing through the scar, even years from now, could look like a blister.


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

I think it's going to remain a mystery. The blister got bigger for awhile - then popped (sorry tmi!) and is now all healed.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dotcommama*
I think it's going to remain a mystery. The blister got bigger for awhile - then popped (sorry tmi!) and is now all healed.

Sounds like an ingrown hair or irritated skin follicole... I had one in a stretch mark on my stomach once and my thigh (both of them PP when my skin was shrinking) and my gosh did it hurt and look nasty!







:


----------

